# Nikki's GUN!!



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL check out the bi peak and pec/delt tie in!

i was impressed for a lazy ass who eats crap and doesnt train!

lucky sh1t!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

someone photoshop it..i'm crap at photoshop


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Lol, looks like an ad for Gillette or something...I cant Photoshop, so I added my own gun..


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

did you mean photoshop resize..


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

thats you,lol , not bad at all, and how come your crap at photoshopping ? you can do everything else.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Truewarrior1 said:


> did you mean photoshop resize..


yeah nice one mate edited my one....

na john it aint mine...lol!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> LOL check out the bi peak and pec/delt tie in!
> 
> i was impressed for a lazy ass who eats crap and doesnt train!
> 
> lucky sh1t!


Not bad for a girl who knows little about training and eats fish and chips all day long. Go Nikkie.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking good!

Now if only I could figure out how to transfer photos from my phone to the PC...


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Tuna_boi said:


> Lol, looks like an ad for Gillette or something...I cant Photoshop, so I added my own gun..


I love your tattoo!!!!!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Its not a bad size i guess!! LOL !! Wouldnt suit me much biger though...would spoil the lines you have to make with your arms when dancing...


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Is that a plaster on your elbow?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Is that a plaster on your elbow?


Ehem....yes it is...i was a bit tipsy getting ready to go ut on sat and burnt it on my straightners..LOL


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

How the hell can you see that???? LOL


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

UDI (unidentified drinking injury) yeah i noticed that too, just presumed you fell over dancing.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Got anymore pics Nikki of you flexing up??? Would love to see what a girl who eats junk all the time looks like???

Maybe I should follow Nikies diet and get ripped up LOL..............if only.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah dont u hate those people that eat loads of **** and still sit aroud 10%BF


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

YS I DO HATE THEM:mad:


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Truewarrior1 said:


> UDI (unidentified drinking injury) yeah i noticed that too, just presumed you fell over dancing.


Not a carpet burn then


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

samurai said:


> Not a carpet burn then


rotflmao!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> Not a carpet burn then


Haaa haaa.

I noticed it too.

I like the chest. She does look good.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks guys...the only reason i took it is cause i told DB i would be able to floor him!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Thanks guys...the only reason i took it is cause i told DB i would be able to floor him!! LOL


did i say i'd put up a fight


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> did i say i'd put up a fight


Actually babe i dont think you did!! LOl


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Got anymore pics Nikki of you flexing up??? Would love to see what a girl who eats junk all the time looks like???
> 
> Maybe I should follow Nikies diet and get ripped up LOL..............if only.


Dont know how the hell to flex anywhere else!! LOL.....Well maybe my butt!! LOL !! I do eat healthy most of the time....promise!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> yeah dont u hate those people that eat loads of **** and still sit aroud 10%BF


Cheers...thanks love.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Dont know how the hell to flex anywhere else!! LOL.....Well maybe my butt!!


Got Picks? :bounce:


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Got Picks? :bounce:


Its the question everyone wanted to ask... 

rofl


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Got Picks? :bounce:


yep


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> yep


Hey ol buddy ol pal

Kick down :bounce:


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Is that it? about 2 knots in cotton that is  in fact, I think my d1ck is thicker than that


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> Is that it? about 2 knots in cotton that is  in fact, I think my d1ck is thicker than that


Yeah right...in your dreams mate


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> yep


 LOL!!!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Yeah right...in your dreams mate


lol, Ka Ching!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Spank said:


> Is that it? about 2 knots in cotton that is  in fact, I think my d1ck is thicker than that


Only evidence in the form of pictures will be taken seriously. LOL


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Lauren said:


> Only evidence in the form of pictures will be taken seriously. LOL


Please dont ask him to do things like this


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL as soon as I pressed submit message - I thought that was a bad idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Only evidence in the form of pictures will be taken seriously. LOL


hehe! Love it!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This thread is getting funnier by the post


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

hackskii said:


> This thread is getting funnier by the post


Aye, until spank posts a pic of his thingy...ewwww...


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Aye, until spank posts a pic of his thingy...ewwww...


Yuk, what a thought, making me not want my lunch now..........


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

She has got the body to go with it!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> She has got the body to go with it!!!


Haha, thanks!! :beer:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

just seen ur guns nikki, V nice, bit jelous!:tongue10:


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> just seen ur guns nikki, V nice, bit jelous!:tongue10:


Aww thanks love!! They arent bad i guess considering i dont really train them...ive started swimming a lot lately so maybe they will get a bit bigger! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Aww thanks love!! They arent bad i guess considering i dont really train them...ive started swimming a lot lately so maybe they will get a bit bigger! :bounce: :bounce:


LOL ur so lazy!!!

i bet u have been twice in the last month tops


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

NikiE said:


> started swimming a lot lately so maybe they will get a bit bigger! :bounce: :bounce:


Only diet will aid in getting them bigger mate!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Only diet will aid in getting them bigger mate!


Thats me knackered then!! haha


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> LOL ur so lazy!!!
> 
> i bet u have been twice in the last month tops


You know me too well!! haha...thing is there is a jacuzzi right next to the pool so i actually dont end up doing much, lol.

No to be honest i have been doing really well...going on hols before xmas and am doing my PADI course so want to swim more and keep trim for the beach!!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

arm looks gud, is bigga than mine  lol jp

hope the whole swimmin thing works for yeah  i starting this saturday but theres a few of us so cant see me doing much swimming.....


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Aww thanks love!! They arent bad i guess considering i dont really train them...ive started swimming a lot lately so maybe they will get a bit bigger! :bounce: :bounce:


dont forget tho Nik its the fat that keeps yer afloat.......

if your really lean you'll sink....

not a p1ss tek mate.......i found this out and it really makes a difference to how bouyant you are.

a bloke told me an average male can float just by laying back and breathing slowly,............

i tried it, last time i was lean ..........sank like a fcukin pebble.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Haha, cheers thanks for the advise guys...good luck on the swimming Deano!!!


----------

